# Multimedia keys



## serjsk8 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello!
I have:

```
uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0:
```
I'm trying to identify the multimedia keys in KDE, use xmodmap:

```
cat /home/user1/.xmodmaprc
keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume
keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume
keycode 178 = XF86HomePage
keycode 162 = XF86AudioPlay
```
But I get error:

```
$ xmodmap /home/user1/.xmodmaprc
xmodmap:  unknown command on line /home/user1/.xmodmaprc:1
xmodmap:  unknown command on line /home/user1/.xmodmaprc:2
xmodmap:  unknown command on line /home/user1/.xmodmaprc:3
xmodmap:  unknown command on line /home/user1/.xmodmaprc:4
xmodmap:  4 errors encountered, aborting.
```
And if I run this:

```
$ xmodmap -e "keycode 174 = XF86_AudioLowerVolume"
xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad keysym name 'XF86_AudioLowerVolume' in keysym list
xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
```
I have error too!
Could you help me understand where the error!
Thanks!!


----------



## serjsk8 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry, I made a mistake in the command line!
This is correct and works!

```
xmodmap -e 'keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume'
```
But file .xmodmaprc don't work!


----------



## Beastie (Oct 3, 2010)

It is ~/.Xmodmap.

`% grep usermodmap /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/xinitrc`


----------



## serjsk8 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes!!! Thank you!!!!


----------

